# Bianchi 928 T-cube derailleur hanger



## ttu01 (Apr 23, 2009)

About 6 weeks ago I bent/broke the derailleur hanger on my 2008 Bianchi 928 T-cube frame. My LBS has ordered the #61 hanger which is countersunk and not threaded. There is not enough material on the hanger to tap more than a few threads. They've also ordered the #96 hanger which is pre-threaded, but the hole locations are slightly off from the frame's holes. All aftermarket part distributors claim that both of these hangers are compatible, but they don't seem to be. 

Bianchi USA informed me 6 weeks ago that it would be 3-4 weeks until the Bianchi manufactured hanger would be available and re-stocked. Now they are telling me that they are experiencing a "production delay" and that it will be late August (another 12 weeks) before they will have this part stocked. 

Would anyone out there own a damaged or cracked Bianchi 2008 T-cube frame that they would be willing to sell me there derailleur hanger off of? Anyone else experiencing problems with trying to obtain a hanger for this model frame, or getting the run around from Bianchi USA? It seems to me there is some communication problems between the factory and the part distributors on what is and isn't compatible.


----------

